# New Crew 2015



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

It is a new year and we are starting a new list for 2015. THIS IS NOT A GUIDED TRIP. For those of you that I did not get to fish with last year, we have a lot of ground to make up. Fishing was awesome and I expect better fishing this year. I am back on the water now so if you are available on any weekend, let me know. Email me, call me or text me @ 832-537-3730. Price is $125 and we will split the price of the bait. We have more room now on the 24ft Blue Wave so bring a friend and Let's Go Fishing. Send me your info and I was create an email blast each week. Let's go get'em.

I CATCH'EM GOD CLEANS'EM.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=766825


----------

